
Retreating into solitude, I have given up on my career - DreamScatter
Even though my technical and mathematical work has gained the interest of many great scientists, from Cambridge UK to Perimeter Institute of Theoretical Physics to Wolfram Physics Project to many other wonderful people, it&#x27;s clear that my career is going absolutely nowhere. I consider universities to be mostly obsolete now, and I have written hundreds of emails criticising universities, to the point that I could no longer finish my mathematics degree and can&#x27;t get a job or internship. Nevertheless, people tell me my work is important, and they say somehow someday I will be making money. but I don&#x27;t believe it and I am officially giving up. My only plan is to retreat into solitude and continue my mathematical studies, and I have no idea how to proceed my career.
======
PaulHoule
Get mental health treatment. No matter what the reality is about your work,
you are experiencing a dangerous level of despair.

------
KuriousCat
If you have attention from big players why are you finding it difficult to get
a job? I have been thinking about manifold traversal for unsupervised object
discovery, would you be willing to help me with that?

~~~
DreamScatter
Having a bit of attention does not automatically translate into a job.

If it's well paying, maybe. What makes you think I'm the right person for your
job?

